

Co-Founder Issues Driving You Crazy? 7 Simple Insights. - inovica
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/2984/Entrepreneurs-Co-Founder-Issues-Driving-You-Crazy-7-Simple-Insights.aspx

======
DarrenStuart
point 1 is rubbish as usual, Look if you can build it then build it and get
some investment and hire the talent you need. If there is no co-founder to be
found that you don't have a long history with someone that fits the bill then
go your own way. If you fall out with a co-founder after working all those
long hours then you are screwed.

~~~
inovica
Yeah. Some co's have co-founders, others not :) There's casees of both failing
and both winning. Personally I've never wanted a co-founder. I prefer to hire
people better than me at the things I'm not good at

------
mrtron
I like the 2 insights: -You need a cofounder that can build it. -You need a
cofounder that can sell it.

These are not necessarily mutually exclusive skills, but there is rarely time
to do both as well as you need to.

~~~
as
The Woz-Jobs pairing.

